# Maggette wants to be traded



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp-clippers13dec13,1,2989347.story?coll=la-headlines-sports



> The Clippers initially called the 76ers to gauge their interest in Maggette, whose agent, Rob Pelinka, recently asked the Clippers to trade the seven-year veteran, sources said. The 76ers then steered the conversation toward Iverson.
> 
> Maggette has averaged at least 20 points a game in two seasons. He volunteered to come off the bench this season and is averaging 14.1 points, but his minutes have dropped from 29.5 a game last season to 25.6 this season — his fewest in six seasons.
> 
> Maggette has not publicly expressed dissatisfaction with his role, but Pelinka apparently believes Maggette could contribute more with another team. The Clippers are trying to accommodate Maggette, sources said, but won't make a move unless it benefits them too.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Thoughts on who can be netted for Maggette?


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

hmm it seems teams have shown interest before....but i dont think we can equal value for him ..when it comes to points production....but i dont know...if it was with the Sixers....would Korver or Iggy be available???


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Weasel said:


> Thoughts on who can be netted for Maggette?


Hopefully... no one. That of course means that Dunleavy would have to be dumped, because theres no reason at all that Mobley should be playing 10 more minutes a game instead of Corey. 

He makes mistakes, but he's also being set up to fail, any decent coach would create an offensive scheme where he doesn't have to dribble the ball so much, feed it to him while he's slashing inside instead of just giving it to him at the 3-point line and forcing him to dribble into the paint...

My guess that once he gets traded (and some respect as well), he'll average something like 23ppg, 8rpg, 3apg and possibly make an all-star appearance... and everyone will wonder why the clips started guys like Ross in front of him.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

Clippers should see if Sonics want Maggette and fillers for Lewis. Other than that Maggette is the type of player that you really can't get equal value back for. He is a 20 ppg scorer that is coming off the bench and only getting 13 ppg, that kills his value b/c teams like it is something major wrong with his game, but its just that Dunleavy personally doesn't like the guy. 

I would be sad to see him go, if it doesn't net us a superstar b/c he has always played hard, been a Clipper for basically his whole career, has never talked down the Clippers and didn't beg to not have his offer matched and look for an escape like Odom, Miller and Richardson.


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

i think if he is going to be traded he could very well go in a trade for AI


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Well... There are some talk that Nets may trade Carter to Bobcats (because he will probably opt out from his contract and may not want to resign with Nets), so, if that was the case, I'll try to do:


Nets send Carter to Bobcats;
Bobcats send Melvin Ely to NJ and Gerald Wallace to Clippers;
Clippers send Corey Maggette to Nets;


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Zuca said:


> Well... There are some talk that Nets may trade Carter to Bobcats (because he will probably opt out from his contract and may not want to resign with Nets), so, if that was the case, I'll try to do:
> 
> 
> Nets send Carter to Bobcats;
> ...


Eh... why not just trade Maggette for Carter? If the nets want a crappy big man, we can always toss in Rebraca, Williams or Davis.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

I know the Jefferson trade rumors are said to be false, but what about Maggette and Rebraca for Jefferson?

The trade drops the Nets salary, gives them someone to replace Jefferson, a servicable big man, and possibly the option of re-signing Carter.

However, the Clippers would take on Jefferson's large contract, which doesnt exactly meet their plans and Jefferson isnt Sterling's idea of a superstar player.

Then you have Chicago again. They could offer Gordon or Deng in a deal. However, Gordon wouldnt fit in unless we could move Mobley somewhere, so he is a long shot. Deng fits the mold, but I am not sold on Deng. He is solid, but we arent going to take on Deng alone, I would guess we would want an expiring contract, because Chicago isnt going to just give up their 1st round picks.

Atlanta could be in the mix if they offer someone like Marvin Williams or Josh Smith. I dont think Atlanta will trade Smith, but Marvin might be an option.

The only way we are going to get good value for Maggette is if we package him with Livingston or we somehow work a deal for Iverson. Other then that I think we will look for someone who would be able to grow into a SF along with expiring contracts, bceause we have no need for 1st round picks, considering we still have Minnesota's as well and Livingston is due an extension.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Nets will never ever do Carter for Ely... ever. Maggette is one of the best players in the league. He can drive at will and draw fouls at will.... like previous posters mentioned, you cannot get equal value for him. I would trade Corey Maggette and Livingston for AI though. Dunno whats so special about Livingston.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

I wouldn't think too much of this until Maggette himself says it.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Chan, the sources did point out that his agent said it...


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Steez said:


> Chan, the sources did point out that his agent said it...


Yeah, and I'm waiting for Mags to say it himself. I just don't have a lot of trust in agents.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Yeah, but no way does an agent just go and do something like that without his client's approval. That would be crazy.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> Yeah, but no way does an agent just go and do something like that without his client's approval. That would be crazy.


I'm sure that's true, but I think if Maggette really wants out, he'll have to say it himself, as it is the NBA custom. I'd ignore anything said by agents, but that's just me.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Chan said:


> I'm sure that's true, but I think if Maggette really wants out, he'll have to say it himself, as it is the NBA custom. I'd ignore anything said by agents, but that's just me.


I think he did it the classy way, to have his agent tell the Clips organization. He doesn't have to go to the media.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Yes, thats what agents are for. Let them do the dirty work, but you should take everything agents say as truth (reflecting what the player wants). Because if they went off on their own agenda, and the player wasnt in agreement, the agent would be fired.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Most players in the league say it themselves today. It might not be the right thing, but that's how it is. Either way, I just don't think 100% of it until Mags says it himself.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

You really think that the agent would say something like that without getting permission from the player? Remember, the agent works for the player. Its not a good career move to go off on your own and make up demands like that. 

And if he really DID make it up, and maggs didnt feel that way, he would either be fired, or maggs would come out in the media and say, hey my agent got confused, sorry about that. 

Hasnt maggette in the past voiced his disgruntled opinion? And after that, people on message boards and the media really got on his case on that. So now maybe hes learned his lesson, and letting his agent do it for him.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

So if there's no Iverson deal, who should the Clippers look for in exchange for Maggette?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

squeemu said:


> So if there's no Iverson deal, who should the Clippers look for in exchange for Maggette?


A few names I'd like:

Rashard Lewis 
Gerald Wallace
Mickael Pietrus
Andres Nocioni

I'd be happy to get any of those three, sadly Pietrus might be the most realistic :|


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

> So if there's no Iverson deal, who should the Clippers look for in exchange for Maggette?


Better be more than rodney carney whose name has surfaced. 

Ill take mike miller. But still id prefer trading maggette and kaman for pau gasol, perhaps trading a combo of maggette and livingston for pierce of AI. Id check out availablity of AK47.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Id also consider trading maggette just for a draft pick if it means that we then put another package together for AI or someone else without "affecting our salary cap structure" as sterling mentioned.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

qross1fan said:


> A few names I'd like:
> 
> Rashard Lewis
> Gerald Wallace
> ...


Lewis might be realistic. I think even he thinks he can/will be traded. Depends on the price though for the deal.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Problem with lewis is resigning him later. If we do not trade livingston, im not sure if we can afford to resign lewis unless we trade tim thomas AND maggette for him.

He will be due at least 10 million perhaps next year, and then that would mean too much salary cap including livvy's possibly 8-10 million dollar extension.


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

I would love Lewis but why would the sonics trade him away?


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

They have been talking about it, because rumors are he will use the option in his contract to get out a year early...so if he does that, the sonics wont want to lose him for nothing i guess.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> A few names I'd like:
> 
> Rashard Lewis
> Gerald Wallace
> ...


Yeah I highly doubt we can get Lewis or Nocioni for just Maggs.


----------



## arhie (Jul 4, 2006)

Richard Jefferson is probably the best available player for you guys. Makes sense because hes a winner. His salary matches, and he is a longterm fixture. He is proven to score. And he understands an offense. Good defender, and he gets to the line.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

And RJ is also an *******.

I think Clippers should sign some up and comer with high basketball IQ and just let that guy lead... or just hand the reins over to Shaun and tell him to be responsible for the offense.

Dunleavy knows defense yes... but Dunleavy is an idiot when it comes to offense.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.presstelegram.com/sports/ci_4843593



> After the Clippers practiced on Thursday, though, Maggette said something new and revealing. He said he no longer expects his future to be with the Clippers.
> 
> "I wish it could, but I don't think it will," Maggette said.
> 
> "That's just how it is. You never know. Anybody can be traded. Shaq could be traded. Allen Iverson is going to be traded. Anyone can be traded. Your future's not safe."





> The Clippers were candid about the possibility, as was coach Mike Dunleavy and Maggette himself. In the end, Maggette said he had no resentment toward Dunleavy or the organization, understanding the business side of the NBA.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

This sucks and should never have happened to a player like Maggette, I put 80% of the blame on Dunleavy & 20% on Baylor for sitting quietly about this.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Well im happy the clippers are taking a proactive approach to this instnead of just letting maggs walk after next season. Hopefully we get someone in return thats signed for longer, or at least some flexibility. With the teams committment to livingston, it was obvious who the clipper core is, and no way do the clippers give someone a 10 million dollar extension to put them in the luxury tax, to someone who is considered by the coach to be like the 8th guy.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I wish I could smack Dunleavy upside the head...

Maggette definitely gave it his all during practice, and he's definitely doing his best when out on the floor (despite his low Basketball IQ), and he most definitely hits the gym to get better... and what does he get in return... coming off the bench, trade rumors, a damned arrogant attitude by Dunleavy.

Make Dunleavy GM, and get a better coach.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Well, the only way that happens now is if baylor unexpectedly retires sometime in the next 4 years. But i have a feeling dunleavvy will try to get someone (if he takes over as GM), who has the same basketball philosophy as he does.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...027.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-clippe



> "Me and Coach [Mike] Dunleavy ... we don't see eye to eye," Maggette said Friday night before the Clippers' 109-99 loss to the Portland Trail Blazers at the Rose Garden. "Coach doesn't respect what I do. If that's the case, it might be time for me to go, move on and have a new beginning. It's better for me to go."
> 
> Dunleavy said he must do what's in the best interests of the Clippers.
> 
> "I do respect his ability," Dunleavy said. "But I play him according to what's best for our team."





> "If it happens it happens," he said. "It would be good, on both sides, if they could get something they need and I got into a different situation."
> 
> Although the situation is difficult, Maggette said he's committed to helping his team win.
> 
> "This is where I'm at now, so this is where my focus is," he said. "I've always gone out there and played hard, always did whatever I could do for my teammates, and that's not going to change. This is where I am until they make a change."


Offical now for those who said they didn't believe it.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

hmmm...if we can atleast get a mediocre player for him i would he happy, someone who can knock down a damn shot, ANYONE, boy if the Clippers arent the worst shooting team in the league i dont know who is .....
and 5 3s compared to 15 for the blazers???

im getting tired of always talking about their damn lack of 3s stupidass tim thomas was supposed to change that


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

oh and i havent read threads recently but, in case anyone wants to badmouth Sam Cassell....REMEMBER WHAT HE DID LAST YEAR, if things continue the way they are it will probably be our fondest season for a while...oh and by the way...quote me on this....for those who saw a TNT Broadcast a while back where they interviewed him....

...Sam Cassell Is The King of L.A:worthy: 



.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

> COREY MAGGETTE
> 
> After Iverson, Maggette remains the league's Player Most Likely To Be Dealt.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/dailydime?page=dailydime-061216-17


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

^ Wow, Mags for Miller would be damn good considering the Clippers' needs and contracts. Plus Miller is used to coming off the bench.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

i would like Mike Miller, i like his play alot and well he is a shooter, but i hope if we possibly acquire him he doesnt just suck when he comes over here....


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

We'll give you guys RJ and a first round pick for Maggette, Singleton and a small filler.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

I would like Mike Miller for Maggette if a Maggette trade had to happen, but I worry about his shooting % going down. Most shooters start sucking more after they join the Clippers.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

I still dont like the idea of Miller, Mobley, and Thomas on the court at the same time.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

TucsonClip said:


> I still dont like the idea of Miller, Mobley, and Thomas on the court at the same time.


Good point. Hopefully Dunleavy would never have a lineup with all three of them in it at the same time...


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

http://www.ocregister.com/ocregister/sports/abox/article_1385086.php



> Pelinka declined to be more specific and Dunleavy said the Clippers are not going to trade Maggette just for the sake of trading him but only if any potential deal would benefit the Clippers.


This pretty much means, you will come off the bench as I say, until I find a deal that I like.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

the thing that sucks about us right now, is even at our worse (which we are now), we still are either an 8 seed, or 10+ lottery team. So its not like we can look forward to a shot at oden with tanking this year. If we dont make the playoffs id like to have a shot at oden but thats not going to happen. Were going to get the worst of both worlds if this keeps up.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.latimes.com/sports/printedition/la-sp-cliprep18dec18,1,4505098.story?coll=la-headlines-pe-sports



> The Philadelphia 76ers' trade demands for Allen Iverson might be too high for the Clippers, *who are considering potential deals with other teams, a Clippers source said Sunday.*


My best bet is that there is some sort of backup plan for Maggette if he isn't traded for AI.


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

Weasel said:


> http://www.latimes.com/sports/printedition/la-sp-cliprep18dec18,1,4505098.story?coll=la-headlines-pe-sports
> 
> 
> 
> My best bet is that there is some sort of backup plan for Maggette if he isn't traded for AI.


Let's hope there is a backup plan. Mike Miller maybe? Not a great trade (factoring in Miller's contract), but that's about the level of player I think the Clips could get; as well as the type of player they should get. Unless they can manage to get Lewis, though it may be too much of a stretch.

Or somehow manage to get rid of TT or Mobley as part of a Maggette trade...


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

My guess is that if we trade Maggette to another team we arent getting some star player in return. 

Chicago would be a potential suitor. They have been in and out of trades talks with Ben Gordon. However, like I said Gordon and Mobley dont go well together and Chicago might not be interested. 

Rashard Lewis is a possibility, Seattle and him havent talked about an extension yet. However, I just cant see them sending Lewis for Maggette.

What about Toronto for a Mo Peterson package. Peterson's contract expires so that clears some room for Livingston's extension. I would expect a 1st round pick or maybe Joey Graham as well.

Atlanta for Salim Stoudamire and Childress or somehow a deal for Marvin Williams.

Portland for Webster and fillers/picks

Utah for Harpring's expiring and CJ Miles.

Those are just a few I came up with along with the other ones I posted a week or so about about Gordon, Jefferson, Lewis...

I have no idea if we would do any of those deals, but they do net us a shooter, and young SF, and or cap space.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I think Nocioni or Rashard are two possible options. I would love for either of them to come to LA.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

I can't see a Maggette for Lewis trade. Lewis is tearing it up right now. Maybe a Mike Miller trade.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

if we dont get A.I somehow by getting rid of Maggette .....
i would atleast like to see the Clippers get a Shooter a CONSISTENT Shooter...not a Tim Thomas...someone who gives atleast 15+ high percentage shooter...then again it is gonna be hard to come across a team who wants to get rid of someone like that but damn...can something just happen already geesh...


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Have ANY of you ever wondered why our 3pt shooters SUDDENLY can't hit once they get under Dunleavy's system? WHY?

*Mobley* came here to be a specialist, he quickly had to focus on defense of much bigger players which took him from HIS game.

Now *TT*, can't get enough playing time to establish a rhythm to play HIS game.

Same with *Vlad*, but he's looking damn good (with a sore hand) under PJ's system. What's with that??

Do you really think that any 3pt specialist will thrive here? PLEASE --- not when they have to give up their game to play the system with have here --- if you want to call it that.

We're not offensive, we're not defensive, we're not a running team, and we don't specialize in the half-court. Just what are we?


----------



## beavertrapper (Oct 29, 2005)

Dynasty Raider said:


> Have ANY of you ever wondered why our 3pt shooters SUDDENLY can't hit once they get under Dunleavy's system? WHY?
> 
> *Mobley* came here to be a specialist, he quickly had to focus on defense of much bigger players which took him from HIS game.
> 
> ...




Nicely said...What the hell are we? .....a bunch of losers!


----------



## SPIN DOCTOR (Oct 31, 2002)

TucsonClip said:


> Then you have Chicago again. They could offer Gordon or Deng in a deal. However, Gordon wouldnt fit in unless we could move Mobley somewhere, so he is a long shot. Deng fits the mold, but I am not sold on Deng. He is solid, but we arent going to take on Deng alone, I would guess we would want an expiring contract, because Chicago isnt going to just give up their 1st round picks.
> 
> Atlanta could be in the mix if they offer someone like Marvin Williams or Josh Smith. I dont think Atlanta will trade Smith, but Marvin might be an option.



Chicago is not going to deal Deng for Corey (even straight up), Lu may even make the allstar game this year. He is breaking out big time this year. He may be the most untouchable player on the Bulls core young group. He's versatile enough to be able to guard three positions defensively and is an awesome bounder for a 3. Due their rookie contracts it would take a much larger deal for either Deng or Gordon which make it much harder.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

beavertrapper said:


> Nicely said...What the hell are we? .....a bunch of losers!



:lol:


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

yamaneko said:


> If we dont make the playoffs id like to have a shot at oden but thats not going to happen. Were going to get the worst of both worlds if this keeps up.


The best part about the lottery is that even the best non-playoff team can get the first pick. Remember Orlando a while back? :biggrin:


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

squeemu said:


> The best part about the lottery is that even the best non-playoff team can get the first pick. Remember Orlando a while back? :biggrin:


haha we can hope....
but with Denver missing Melo and Smith for a good few games, and the Clips playing alot of Eastern teams next year, Clips might still scrape into the playoffs.


----------



## Roscoe Sheed (Jun 19, 2006)

It is obvious that Dunleavy needs to be fired. Maggette should be starting and playing 35 minutes a game.

If nothing can be worked out, I'd love to see the Clips try to pry away Ray Allen from Seattle. I know it would take more than Maggette, but it would solve a whole host of problems if Allen became a Clipper. Maybe throw in Mobley if the Sonics want him.

Really, could you imagine a starting 5 of Livingston, Allen, Kaman, Ross, and Brand with Cassell and Thomas coming off the bench.


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

Weren't the Clippers most effective last season with Maggette starting? I think it was Mobley, Cassell, Maggette, Brand, Kaman...

I don't see why Livingston, Mobley, Maggette, Brand, and Kaman can't start.

I honestly believe if Dunleavy tries to work Maggette back as a starter (i.e., respects his game), Maggette will be willing to stay on the team. Problem is, that's not going to happen.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Clippers were most effective with cassell tearing it up and brand all of a sudden becoming a superstar. Now all of a sudden you take those two things, and you can see where we are. 

Remember, maggette even turned down the starting role 3 weeks ago when dun wanted to start him....


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

Cassell's decline had to be factored in, and would have hopefully been balanced by improved play by Livingston.

EB is back to his usual dependable form, not quite the unstoppable player he was last season, but I was hoping an improved Kaman would sort of cover for that.

What's hurting the team the most is lack of cohesion, check out the last few opponent's FG%.

I say switch Mobley with Maggette in the starting lineup. It doesn't look like the Clips are going to swing a trade soon, ask Corey to start to let him showcase himself to other teams. It'll help him off the team if that's what he wants.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Ok, but not pleased with corey's showcasing tonight again. He can always score points when his jump shot falls, but its not consistent. Even tonight it seemed like was a good game for him, but he still had a pretty bad FG%. It could have been worse. Then later in the game dumb fouls, acting too much trying to draw fouls, etc. Unfortunately in a close game like this it would be easy to forget the 20 points he scored, but easy to remember his mistakes down the stretch. 

I hope thats not the case, because it would be nice to luck out and get value for him.


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

Maggette's foul drawing ability, though legit, also causes him to do the most annoying things as yamenko pointed out. It's annoying how Maggette tries to jump into defenders to try and get the foul. Honestly, if Maggette weren't a long time Clipper and on some other team, wouldn't he annoy the hell out of you?


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

What is embarrasing to me is how he screams like a girl every time he tries to draw a foul even if hes not touched.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

"Clippers were most effective with cassell tearing it up and brand all of a sudden becoming a superstar. Now all of a sudden you take those two things, and you can see where we are. "

thats probably the truest statement regarding the Clippers sucking....
oh and about Maggette haha the actual sound after every touch is 
"uuuuuugh" and an emphatic waving of the hands in the air hahahaha

oh and about Corey being traded, if they go after anybody i hope its Mike miller.....corey drives and all that and gets points getting to the line and laying it up.....but we have people that can score on the inside with Brand and Kaman...we need some damn shooters.....


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

oh and yeah besides the Clippers lack of 3pt shooting damnit 

another annoying thing is Corey haha but it was more annoying previous season when he would try do draw a foul the same way and usually cost us a game...or a play down the stretch of a game....
or he would find other ways to turn the ball over....


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

universal! said:


> Maggette's foul drawing ability, though legit, also causes him to do the most annoying things as yamenko pointed out. It's annoying how Maggette tries to jump into defenders to try and get the foul. Honestly, if Maggette weren't a long time Clipper and on some other team, wouldn't he annoy the hell out of you?


I'd still be a fan of his, guys who aren't necessarily blessed with great court vision/jump shot but still manage to find a way to be very effective on the court is impressive to me. 

This is one of the highest levels of competition for basketball, and not everyone is blessed like Kobe/LeBron/KG, you've gotta use every little trick you have, respect to anyone who can pull it off.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> What is embarrasing to me is how he screams like a girl every time he tries to draw a foul even if hes not touched.


Yeah if he would at least try to score and not draw a foul he would get more calls from the refs. Sometimes he expects to get fouled so he does that screaming and throwing his arms in the air act, but then he doesn't even get touched. Very annoying, he needs to try to finish the play before worrying about drawing a foul.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

yeah, its great when he can fool the refs and get the call (which, we have to give him credit, he does do a lot), but dang, thats embarrasing when its so obvious hes faking it. Thats worse than an offensive charge flop. Because hes screaming and flailing his arms around like a girl. The look the ref gives him sometimes when he does that is priceless.


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

If he tried to score instead of anticipate/ force the foul, not only will he get more calls from the officials (though he does get plenty), he would score more too. He has the the athleticism to get alot more and one calls, or grab his own rebound/ tip in.

The best is when Maggette hops sideways into a defender on a jump shot and throws his arms up. It's very embarassing as a Clippers fan, especially how obvious it is and how the refs know and ignore him. I haven't heard him scream like a girl though.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

On Tuesday,Dunleavy said that a deal regarding Corey Maggette or any other Clippers player was not imminent.

"I don't feel we need to do anything, unless there was an opportunity we couldn't pass up that presented itself,"


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

leidout said:


> I'd still be a fan of his, guys who aren't necessarily blessed with great court vision/jump shot but still manage to find a way to be very effective on the court is impressive to me.
> 
> This is one of the highest levels of competition for basketball, and not everyone is blessed like Kobe/LeBron/KG, you've gotta use every little trick you have, respect to anyone who can pull it off.


Wait a second, you're making it like Maggette isn't talented. Maggette is much quicker than he seems, has a great first step on the dribble and off the floor. He can finish around the basket very well. He's also very strong so he can absorb contact and still make the basket. He's not a bad jump shooter, he's not terriffic, but he's not bad. So it's a little annoying to see he "act" for a foul instead of concentrating on putting the ball in the basket, or getting his own rebound/tip in.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

I think maggs would be much better if instead of concentrating on drawing the foul, he concentrated more on making the shot, and avoiding the charge...the fouls will come natuarally. No need to act..


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

universal! said:


> Weren't the Clippers most effective last season with Maggette starting? I think it was Mobley, Cassell, Maggette, Brand, Kaman...
> 
> I don't see why Livingston, Mobley, Maggette, Brand, and Kaman can't start.
> 
> I honestly believe if Dunleavy tries to work Maggette back as a starter (i.e., respects his game), Maggette will be willing to stay on the team. Problem is, that's not going to happen.


I think Clippers were more efficent when Cassell had a chance to choose his shots and when to take them as opposed to needing to come off the bench and hit shots without the chance to choose. When Sam comes off the bench and Clips are down and takes jumpers is because that is what he's told to do coming off the bench. If LA has the lead, you see him choose what shots he wants to take as opposed to feeling as if he needs to chuck up the shots.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

yamaneko said:


> I think maggs would be much better if instead of concentrating on drawing the foul, he concentrated more on making the shot, and avoiding the charge...the fouls will come natuarally. No need to act..


this is true.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...591.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-clippe



> Corey Maggette recently revealed that he doesn't "see eye to eye" with Coach Mike Dunleavy, and the Clippers plan to trade the disgruntled seven-year veteran.
> 
> Despite his feelings about Dunleavy, Maggette's minutes are not expected to decrease while the team pursues potential deals. Maggette's trade value might be higher if he's playing a significant role, so Dunleavy is sticking with him out of necessity.


----------

